

Finding the unjustly homeless(Part 2) - davidjhamp
https://medium.com/architecting-a-life/ae059ddffd2e

======
lutusp
Teaching a homeless person to code ... hmm, interesting ... wait, what?
JavaScript is your choice for a tutorial language?

